# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  इंडियन सुपर लीग बदलेगा भारत में फुटबॉल का भविष्य

## satya_anveshi

मित्रों, व्यक्तिगत रूप से मैं फुटबॉल का बड़ा प्रशंसक हूं इसलिए मुझे यह लग रहा है कि ISL जरूर ही भारतीय फुटबॉल में आमूलचूल परिवर्तन लाएगा. आप सभी इस चर्चा में सादर आमंत्रित हैं..
* साथ में मैं लीग के बारे में भी बातें करता रहूंगा....

----------


## satya_anveshi

India me football jitna km lokpriya he.. Us hisaab se me to soch raha hu k forum par bahut se mitro ko ISL k bare me pata hi nahi hoga.. Iska dusara karan mujhe promoshan ki kami bhi lag raha he... Kher jo bhi ho.. Par ab india ko jo moka mila he.. I think we shouldn't let it go.....

----------


## satya_anveshi

Manchester City FC (football jagat me bada naam) ke poorv manager aur filhaal Mumbai City FC k manager Peter Reid ka kahana he ki mene bharat me footbaal dekhi he or ye jaroor badhegi.

----------


## satya_anveshi

Kal 12 oct ko season ka pahla match khela gaya kolkata or mumbai ki teams k beech... Me match dekh raha tha... Match ke pehle half me hi beesiyo fouls khele gaye... Me ye sab dekhkar hatprabh tha.. Ye to ek tarah se hadd ho chuki thi... Me aksar European leagues k match dekhta hu.. Unka game ka standar bahut shaandaar he... Islie kal dono teams ka khel mujhe bachho k khel sa lag raha tha.. Maano bachhe pitch pe khel rahe ho... I was disappointed... Mujhe lag raha tha ye bhart ki beijjati kyo karwa rahe he itna ghatiya khelkar.. Jabki jo match ka referee tha vo major league se bulaya gaya tha or team managers bhi achhe the...

----------


## satya_anveshi

Par jab mene aaj ka match dekha... Jo ki Northwest United or Kerala blasters k beech khela gaya yha... Jb mene ye match dekha to mujhe vishwash jo gaya ki isl ke do teen seasons k baad indian football me kaafi badlav aa jaaega... Aaj ka match jabbbarjasssssst tha... Far better than the last game... Dono hi teams ek se badhkar ek... Matlab aap match dekho to ye differentiate nahi kar paaoge ki ye indian footbaal he ya European football...

----------


## satya_anveshi

Ab suniye mujhe esa kyo laga ki ISL indian football ko  kar paaega....
Ye jo league he ye lagbhag 2 months chalegi.. Is doran kai videshi khiladi or videshi coach bhartiya players k sath rahege.. In do maheeno me players ko kafi kuch seekhne ko milega... Is tarah 2-3 season gujar jane k baad mujhe lagta he ki indian footbaal ko ek nai disha mil chuki hogi... Or tazzub nahi hoga yadi indian national team apni fifa ranking me 100 positions ka change kr Fifa world cup khele...

----------


## satya_anveshi

Kya indian football ko nai  mil paaegi???? Padhiye bbc ki ye khas report....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/hindi/india/201...per_league_rns

----------


## satya_anveshi

Bhai ab mujhe to roj shaam 7 bajne ka intjaar rehta he.. Aap bhi jarur dekhiye world's no one sprt football ko.. Cm on hvf....... LetsFootball....

----------


## satya_anveshi

Vese friends let me tell you one thing....... Ki me abhi tak ye decide nahi kar pàya hu ki kon si team ko cheer karu..... Hahah.... Gud nyt...

----------


## sultania

हाँ ,बेन भाई अब लगता है की 2-3 साल मैं भारत  फूटबाल मैं अपना स्थान जरूर दर्ज करेगा ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

Ji haan Sultaan bhai....
* aap apne football shauk ke bare me bataaiye kuch.

----------


## satya_anveshi

Mitro... Aaj Delhi or Pune k beech match khela jaaega.. Samay vahi.. 7 pm..
Aaj dekhna ye he ki पुराने इटालियन खिलाड़ी अलेसान्द्रो डेल पिएरो kitani chhap chod pate he... Piero football world me ek bada naam he.. 2006 fifa world cup winning team k ek membr Piero all time best players of the world list me bhi sthaan rakhte he..

----------


## satya_anveshi

Aaj ka match... FC Goa vs Chennaiyin FC.... Dhamaakedar match... Kisi indiyan player ne isl k is season me pehla goal kiya...
Dono hi teams achha kheli.. Goa ka attack mujhe bahut pasand aaya.. To vahi chennai k goalkeeper ne kai shaandaar bachav kie.. Gennaro Bracigliano chha gaye guru... :salut:

----------


## satya_anveshi

ISL me aaj... Northeast Utd vs Atletico De Kolkata...
Mera dil NEU k sath tha par ATK shuruaat se ant tak achha khele.. Jeet k haqdaar vohi the..
Final scoreline ATK 2 - NEU 0
Ek baat jo mujhe lagi vo ye thi ki.. Indian players abhi cross dekar build up karne me maahir nahi he islie unhe cross dene se bachna hi chahie.. Cross dene k chakkar me ye log ball pe se apna possession bhi gava dete he... Chhote chhote ground passes se bhi achha move banaya ja sakta he.. Or kafi intrntnl teams crucial stage me esa hi karti he...

----------


## satya_anveshi

Aaj isl me koi match nahi tha... Islie Fifa WC 14 ka fynl mech dekh raha hu.. Record karke rakhne ka yahi to advntage he.... :D:

----------


## satya_anveshi

Aaj ka match nahi dekh paa raha... Quite disappointed... :(:
Haalaaki bahut hi romanchak match he... Northeast united vs FC Goa...
Or koi chara na dekh lagataar twitter pe follow kar raha hu.. :):

----------


## satya_anveshi

Aaj super sunde ke done match draw ho gsye....
Dono hi matches kafi achhe hue the..

----------


## logical indian

Barclays Premier League
lob u bpl
Shaolin Soccer <<<<<hohoho>>>>>

----------

